#  > Geral >  > Análises Técnicas >  >  Projeto FTTH

## qloukura

No fim deste ano, se tudo der certo, terminarei meu curso de telecomunicações onde consequentemente darei entrada no CREA. Minha dúvida é a seguinte: Sendo profissional de nível técnico, posso fazer meu próprio projeto FTTH e apresentá-lo a concessionária ? Eu serei o responsável técnico..Atualmente estou agregando conhecimento com cursos na área...Cursos pela Furukawa , Entelco. e por ai vai ...Aprofundando os conhecimentos em AutoCad..Tenho um conhecimento razoável em redes pois sou Tecnólogo em Redes...O projeto será mesmo só para 2017 pois os custos pra fibra atualmente se encontra alto pelo Dólar esta nas alturas..

----------


## Pirigoso

vc é eletro técnico? para obter registro ao crea?

----------


## qloukura

> vc é eletro técnico? para obter registro ao crea?


Vou me forma Técnico em Telecomunicações..

----------


## jonessdg

Sou tecnico em redes e tenho registro no CREA-RS, bom essa questão vai depender do estado que voce quer trabalhar e a concessionaria que voce quer entragar o projeto...

----------


## ConsultLinkFull

Bom Dia meu amigo, aconselho você a buscar essas informações direto com a prefeitura da localidade onde ira criar o projeto. Temos projetos FTTH e FTTX em algumas cidades e em cada uma as necessidades burocráticas PODEM variar.

----------


## jonessdg

Cara eu estou começando a passar fibra nos postes, e o que voce precisa é do projeto para a concessionaria (para assinar o projeto vai depender do estado em que voce se encontra), e licença SCM,na parte burocratica é isso depois tem a parte pratica da coisa que é todos os funcionarios estarem devidamente registrados, todos terem nr10 e nr35 e claro equipamentos de segurança como cinto, capacete etc... demora uns 3 meses para ser analisado pela concessionaria é firmado um contrato para questao de valores, questoes burocraticas é isso...flw

----------


## Pirigoso

que eu saiba provedor no CREA é Engenheiro Eletricista/Eletronico ou Eletrotécnico e projeto apenas Engenheiro 

pelo menos no meu estado e na Anatel tbm


Nas concessionarias a primeira faze é apresentar sua licença da Anatel e os dados de sua empresa

----------


## jonessdg

Na Anatel sim tem que ser engenheiro eletrico no CREA não é em todos os estados...flw

----------


## Pirigoso

> Na Anatel sim tem que ser engenheiro eletrico no CREA não é em todos os estados...flw



nos avisa se vc conseguir registrar como resp de provedor

----------


## jonessdg

sim no crea sou responsavel pelo provedor!!!!!

----------


## emilidani

> No fim deste ano, se tudo der certo, terminarei meu curso de telecomunicações onde consequentemente darei entrada no CREA. Minha dúvida é a seguinte: Sendo profissional de nível técnico, posso fazer meu próprio projeto FTTH e apresentá-lo a concessionária ? Eu serei o responsável técnico..Atualmente estou agregando conhecimento com cursos na área...Cursos pela Furukawa , Entelco. e por ai vai ...Aprofundando os conhecimentos em AutoCad..Tenho um conhecimento razoável em redes pois sou Tecnólogo em Redes...O projeto será mesmo só para 2017 pois os custos pra fibra atualmente se encontra alto pelo Dólar esta nas alturas..



Voce como tecnico pode ser Responsavel Tecnico pela empresa porem Não pode assinar projetos. Isso é prerrogativa dos engenheiros. Respeito da concessionaria o projeto a ser apresentado não é o de sinal e sim o de esforços.

----------


## Pirigoso

> sim no crea sou responsavel pelo provedor!!!!!


cara esqueci que o crea mudo e agora pode ter negativa de empresa de leigo (ME), antigamente nao podia, legal no meu tempo era o que eu postei nao tinha redes nao

----------


## jonessdg

Concordo!! senão pra que fazer engenharia...

Mas aqui na ceee eles só pedem que esteja registrado no crea e não pedem que seja engenheiro...mas mesmo assim não foi eu que fiz o projeto e sim uma empresa com engenheiro até porque foge do meu conhecimento esse tipo de projeto!!!!!

----------


## jonessdg

Que bom que mudou um custo a menos...ufa!!!!

Senão se torna muito caro, o que der pra min ir assinando eu vou, e o que precisar de engenheiro eu pago paciencia...flw

----------


## emilidani

> Concordo!! senão pra que fazer engenharia...
> 
> Mas aqui na ceee eles só pedem que esteja registrado no crea e não pedem que seja engenheiro...mas mesmo assim não foi eu que fiz o projeto e sim uma empresa com engenheiro até porque foge do meu conhecimento esse tipo de projeto!!!!!




Esta dentro das imcumbencias dos Tecnicos que não podem assinar projetos, independente do requerimento do cliente.....

----------


## jonessdg

> Esta dentro das imcumbencias dos Tecnicos que não podem assinar projetos, independente do requerimento do cliente.....


Cara não sei ai no crea do seu estado mas aqui me informei e projeto elétrico de pequeno porte, tipo prédio de ate 4 anderes eu posso assinar de repente liga la no crea pode ter mudado a pouco tempo isso!!!!

----------


## emilidani

Infelizmente nao depende do CREA estadual, depende das atribuições ditadas pelo CONFEA federal. Tecnico nao pode emitir CREA de projetos de jeito nemhum.

RESOLUçãO Nº 262, DE 28 JUL 1979.

Art. 1º - Para efeito de fiscalização do exercício profissional dos Técnicos de 2º Grau, as atividades constantes do Art. 24 da Resolução nº 218 ficam assim explicitadas:

1) Execução de trabalhos e serviços técnicos projetados e dirigidos por profissionais de nível superior.

2) Operação e/ou utilização de equipamentos, instalações e materiais.

3) Aplicação das normas técnicas concernentes aos respectivos processos de trabalho.

4) Levantamento de dados de natureza técnica.

5) Condução de trabalho técnico.

6) Condução de equipe de instalação, montagem, operação, reparo ou manutenção.

7) Treinamento de equipes de execução de obras e serviços técnicos.

8) Desempenho de cargo e função técnica circunscritos ao âmbito de sua habilitação.

9) Fiscalização da execução de serviços e de atividade de sua competência.

10) Organização de arquivos técnicos.

11) Execução de trabalhos repetitivos de mensuração e controle de qualidade.

12) Execução de serviços de manutenção de instalação e equipamentos.

13) Execução de instalação, montagem e reparo.

14) Prestação de assistência técnica, ao nível de sua habilitação, na compra e venda de equipamentos e materiais.

15) Elaboração de orçamentos relativos às atividades de sua competência.

16) Execução de ensaios de rotina.

17) Execução de desenho técnico.

----------


## jonessdg

De repente mudaram alguma coisa com base neste paragrafo da mesma lei citada...

CONSIDERANDO que o recente surgimento de novas habilitações profissionais de 2º Grau impõe uma revisão nas normas de concessão das correspondentes atribuições;

E o crea sp fala sobre poder fazer projetos ate 800kva ta la no site não sou eu que estou dizendo...

----------


## Luspmais

> nos avisa se vc conseguir registrar como resp de provedor


Piri, sou formado em Técnico de Telecomunicações, tenho CREA e sou responsável no meu provedor no estado de SP.

Referente a elaborar um projeto de FTTH acho que o buraco é mais embaixo, pois são exigidos algumas coisas que apenas sendo técnico não é suficiente para a concessionaria.

----------


## emilidani

> Piri, sou formado em Técnico de Telecomunicações, tenho CREA e sou responsável no meu provedor no estado de SP.
> 
> Referente a elaborar um projeto de FTTH acho que o buraco é mais embaixo, pois são exigidos algumas coisas que apenas sendo técnico não é suficiente para a concessionaria.



para a concessionaria nao interesa se o projeto é FTTH , HFC, etc. Eles pedem o Projeto dos Calculos de Esforços mecanicos Nos postes. É so uma representação de toda a rota com os postes e as forças atuantes em cada poste.

----------


## qloukura

Aqui é o CREA Goiás e a concessionária é a Celg...Quanto ao projeto FTTH algumas partes acredito que posso fazer e o restante passar para um Engenheiro assinar se tudo estiver certo..Posso reduzir custos do projeto.. No site da companhia energética vi uns parágrafos referindo sobre cálculos de Esforços mecânicos nos portes..como citado pelo colega acima ... Não me recordo de ser somente Engenheiro..mas provavelmente deve ser...ou nao.. .. vou procurar saber com mais detalhes..Sobre o lançamento da fibra..já pesquisei e já tinha visto q no projeto tem q ter profissional com NR10 e NR35.. Cursos estes q já estou providenciando junto Senai...Economia no lançamento.. quero reduzir o máximo de custo possível..porque é caro e posso não ter o retorno esperado se for pagando todo mundo pra fazer tudo...

https://www.celg.com.br/arquivos/dad...icas/NTC15.pdf

----------


## dmarcio

Amigo... A resolução 262/79 foi revogada em 2014! 

http://normativos.confea.org.br/emen...enta=5&Numero=

A justificativa que utilizaram pra revogar essa resolução do Confea, foi o Decreto 90922/85.
http://www.planalto.gov.br/ccivil_03...gos/d90922.htm

Procure ler um pouco mais a respeito, existe internamente no CREA um corporativismo cujas decisões favorecem somente aos Engenheiros, porém o Conselho é formado também por técnicos e tecnólogos que ajudam a sustentar com anuidades e ARTs, mas não podem participar plenamente. A Lei permite que os técnicos elaborem Projetos, mas o Crea com suas resoluções e atribuições permite somente aos Engenheiros. Em um passado recente os Arquitetos e Urbanistas também se registravam no CREA e tinham problemas semelhantes, mas conseguiram criar o CAU, ou seja o próprio conselho, e hoje estão batendo de frente com o CREA por causa dessas resoluções sem lógica, e que ninguém tem o direito de contestar em nome da resolução x,y,z. Os técnicos industriais estão indo pelo mesmo caminho, está (parado) no Congresso, Senado, Casa Civil ou em algum outro local em Brasília, e talvez resulte nos próximos anos na criação do Conselho dos técnicos industriais. www.conselhotecnicosja.org/agora-e-a-hora

Mas isso seria bom ou ruim? Tem tudo pra ser ótimo! O Crea que é formado por Engenheiros parou no tempo da década de 50 com o "boom" da construção civil no Brasil. Tinha tudo pra ser um dos melhores Conselhos de Classe desse País, assim como aparenta ser a OAB e o CRM, mas por causa da vaidade de alguns dirigentes tem andado pra trás.

O Crea não é bem visto nem pelos próprios engenheiros! Os Engenheiros Químicos tem o CRQ e os Engenheiros Eletricistas manifestam interesse em criar o próprio Conselho, o CFEE www.cfee.eng.br

Resumo: Atualmente o CREA com suas resoluções obscuras, fará de tudo para que os técnicos não possam exercer legalmente suas atividades, o que vai completamente na contra mão do que se propõem, infelizmente.






> Tecnico nao pode emitir CREA de projetos de jeito nemhum.
> 
> RESOLUçãO Nº 262, DE 28 JUL 1979.

----------


## Pirigoso

> Piri, sou formado em Técnico de Telecomunicações, tenho CREA e sou responsável no meu provedor no estado de SP.
> 
> Referente a elaborar um projeto de FTTH acho que o buraco é mais embaixo, pois são exigidos algumas coisas que apenas sendo técnico não é suficiente para a concessionaria.



Sim eu sei, pois ja fiz o caminho das pedras e tenho concessão da AESSUL no RS, assim como todos tbm estou interessado em diminuir o caminho do amigo e evitar perda de tempo desnecessária

----------


## emilidani

> Amigo... A resolução 262/79 foi revogada em 2014! 
> 
> http://normativos.confea.org.br/emen...enta=5&Numero=
> 
> A justificativa que utilizaram pra revogar essa resolução do Confea, foi o Decreto 90922/85.
> http://www.planalto.gov.br/ccivil_03...gos/d90922.htm
> 
> Procure ler um pouco mais a respeito, existe internamente no CREA um corporativismo cujas decisões favorecem somente aos Engenheiros, porém o Conselho é formado também por técnicos e tecnólogos que ajudam a sustentar com anuidades e ARTs, mas não podem participar plenamente. A Lei permite que os técnicos elaborem Projetos, mas o Crea com suas resoluções e atribuições permite somente aos Engenheiros. Em um passado recente os Arquitetos e Urbanistas também se registravam no CREA e tinham problemas semelhantes, mas conseguiram criar o CAU, ou seja o próprio conselho, e hoje estão batendo de frente com o CREA por causa dessas resoluções sem lógica, e que ninguém tem o direito de contestar em nome da resolução x,y,z. Os técnicos industriais estão indo pelo mesmo caminho, está (parado) no Congresso, Senado, Casa Civil ou em algum outro local em Brasília, e talvez resulte nos próximos anos na criação do Conselho dos técnicos industriais. www.conselhotecnicosja.org/agora-e-a-hora
> 
> ...



Dimarcio, esta interpretando errado a lei. Ela é especifica para Tecnicos Agricolas, em Construçoes e Industriais. Cada uma dessa especialidades tem no curriculo de 2º grau aquilo que que foi especificado como atribuçoes na Lei.

Estamos falando aqui de Tecnologo em Telecomunicações ou Eletronico. Elas nao tem no programa de estudos " Estudos das Catenarias em linha de transmissao" nem "Estudo da propagação de ondas Eletromagneticas em meios fisicos" sendo portanto negado assinar projetos que envolvem as situações de "Calculo de esforços nos postes" e "Calculo de cobertura de sistemas de emissao ondas eletromagneticas" , como exemplo.

Nao se trata de Loby e sim de "Competencias" . O Tecnologo esta orientado para excutar , supervisionar e dar manutenção adequada aos sistemas de sua especialidade.

Se assim nao for , qual seria o motivo de estudar engenharia em Telecomunicações?????


Agora se tiver duvidas so mandar consulta a companhia eletrica local e postar aqui a resposta.

----------


## emilidani

> Aqui é o CREA Goiás e a concessionária é a Celg...Quanto ao projeto FTTH algumas partes acredito que posso fazer e o restante passar para um Engenheiro assinar se tudo estiver certo..Posso reduzir custos do projeto.. No site da companhia energética vi uns parágrafos referindo sobre cálculos de Esforços mecânicos nos portes..como citado pelo colega acima ... Não me recordo de ser somente Engenheiro..mas provavelmente deve ser...ou nao.. .. vou procurar saber com mais detalhes..Sobre o lançamento da fibra..já pesquisei e já tinha visto q no projeto tem q ter profissional com NR10 e NR35.. Cursos estes q já estou providenciando junto Senai...Economia no lançamento.. quero reduzir o máximo de custo possível..porque é caro e posso não ter o retorno esperado se for pagando todo mundo pra fazer tudo...
> 
> https://www.celg.com.br/arquivos/dad...icas/NTC15.pdf



Muito bom, no seu caso voce pode simplificar a sua implantação adotando duas estrategias basicas:

1) Nao instale equipamento algum nos postes. Ulitiliza eles so para comportar o cabo de FO. Todos os equipamentos devrao ir pindurado no cabo mediante fixação na cordoalha deste. Isso vai evitar a Companhia eletrica implique com sua caxinha em um poste saturado de luminarias, fontes de TV a Cabo, "Loop de FO " da teles, etc.
tambem vai permitir so apresentar o desenho da rota dos cabos com os esforços atuantes sem necessidade de representar os equipamentos.

2) Pode evitar a assinatura de Eng no projeto de esforços. Utiliza seu representante tecnico (que pode ser Tecnologo). Acontece que normalmente quem faz o projeto é um engenheiro então nao compensa tirar a responsabilidade dele. Ele esta te cobrando e nao custa nada ele ser responsavel pelo serviço.

O mais complicado e caro e voce conseguir as plantas com projeto da rede eletrica da companhia . Vai ter que plotar elas em papel para desenhar a rede sua e depois digitalizar novamente para entregar an companhia eletrica.

----------


## qloukura

> Muito bom, no seu caso voce pode simplificar a sua implantação adotando duas estrategias basicas:
> 
> 1) Nao instale equipamento algum nos postes. Ulitiliza eles so para comportar o cabo de FO. Todos os equipamentos devrao ir pindurado no cabo mediante fixação na cordoalha deste. Isso vai evitar a Companhia eletrica implique com sua caxinha em um poste saturado de luminarias, fontes de TV a Cabo, "Loop de FO " da teles, etc.
> tambem vai permitir so apresentar o desenho da rota dos cabos com os esforços atuantes sem necessidade de representar os equipamentos.
> 
> 2) Pode evitar a assinatura de Eng no projeto de esforços. Utiliza seu representante tecnico (que pode ser Tecnologo). Acontece que normalmente quem faz o projeto é um engenheiro então nao compensa tirar a responsabilidade dele. Ele esta te cobrando e nao custa nada ele ser responsavel pelo serviço.
> 
> O mais complicado e caro e voce conseguir as plantas com projeto da rede eletrica da companhia . Vai ter que plotar elas em papel para desenhar a rede sua e depois digitalizar novamente para entregar an companhia eletrica.


 :Top:

----------


## Jadir

@*Pirigoso* qual é o caminho das pedras na AES Sul? Pergunto porque estou planejando minha rede.

----------


## Pirigoso

> @*Pirigoso* qual é o caminho das pedras na AES Sul? Pergunto porque estou planejando minha rede.


nao tem misterio pega comprovante de sua licenca SCM junto com documentacao padrao e leva ali em São leopoldo

----------


## dmarcio

Amigo,

Este é o problema, a profissão de Técnico em eletrônica ou telecomunicações, denominados na Lei como "Técnico industrial", prevê as competências que o CONFEA através de resoluções proíbe, ou seja revoga uma Lei e isso obviamente não pode acontecer, motivo da justiça tê-los obrigado a revogar todas as resoluções que continham restrições na atuação dos técnicos industriais, e isso de fato foi realizado porém insuficiente para cessar as dificuldades impostas aos referidos profissionais.

Já com relação ao Tecnólogo, independente da especialidade, não é ainda uma profissão regulamentada. Existe um projeto de Lei 2245/2007 em trâmite no congresso nacional para regulamentação da Lei que regerá a profissão dos tecnólogos. Você cita que esse profissional pode executar, supervisionar e dar manutenção adequada aos sistemas de sua especialidade (praticamente mesmas atribuições dos técnicos, exceto supervisão se não me engano), mas essas atribuições tem validade por força de resolução e não por força de Lei.

Em ambos os casos, tanto os profissionais técnicos quanto os tecnólogos, são obrigados a se registrar em um conselho profissional, no caso em questão o CREA que possui várias regras restritivas a atuação em favorecimento aos engenheiros que podem tudo.

Se os cursos técnicos e faculdades de tecnologia não ensinam matérias de propagação de ondas eletromagnéticas, nem cálculo de esforço estrutural (matéria de física, independente de especificar se é ou não para poste), concordo que esses profissionais realmente não podem assinar projetos, assim como sequer atuar profissionalmente porque não estudaram o básico das teorias.

Sugiro que pesquise um pouco a respeito desse assunto, a Lei não é específica para técnicos agrícolas, e as atribuições específicas da resolução de acordo o currículo escolar é criado sabe por quem? Pelo conselho, pelo CONFEA, exceto as atribuições dos técnicos em edificações e eletrotécnicos que possuem na Lei um campo citando os limites de atuação dos mesmos em projetos. Os profissionais das demais áreas, incluindo os técnicos em eletrônica e telecomunicações que não são citados específicamente na Lei são PROIBIDOS de assinar projetos, segundo a resolução do CONFEA.

Você acha mesmo que a Cia elétrica vai contra as resoluções do CONFEA? Obviamente que a resposta não será favorável, a não ser que eu entre com um processo contra essa mesma Cia elétrica obrigando a cumprir a Lei, certamente levaria anos... E sinceramente desconfio muito das "vantagens" em comprar essa briga...




> Estamos falando aqui de Tecnologo em Telecomunicações ou Eletronico. Elas nao tem no programa de estudos " Estudos das Catenarias em linha de transmissao" nem "Estudo da propagação de ondas Eletromagneticas em meios fisicos" sendo portanto negado assinar projetos que envolvem as situações de "Calculo de esforços nos postes" e "Calculo de cobertura de sistemas de emissao ondas eletromagneticas" , como exemplo.

----------


## emilidani

dmarcio diz *"Os profissionais das demais áreas, incluindo os técnicos em eletrônica e telecomunicações que não são citados específicamente na Lei são PROIBIDOS de assinar projetos, segundo a resolução do CONFEA"



*

----------


## dmarcio

Amigo, qual parte da Lei 5524/68 e Decreto 90922/85 você não entendeu?

Você acredita mesmo que uma resolução do CONFEA restritiva a essa legislação tem mais força?

A Lei permite sim aos técnicos industriais atuar com projetos (mas especifica limites somente aos eletrotécnicos e técnicos em edificações, não especificando limites de atuação para os demais profissionais técnicos, como os de eletrônica e telecomunicações.

Quem restringe a atuação dos mesmos é o CONFEA em suas resoluções (que já foram revogadas) cujo objetivo principal é a reserva de mercado para atuação dos engenheiros, mesmo motivo que levou os arquitetos e urbanistas a criarem um próprio conselho, ação que está sendo seguida pelos técnicos e torço muito para que seja aprovada.





> dmarcio diz *"Os profissionais das demais áreas, incluindo os técnicos em eletrônica e telecomunicações que não são citados específicamente na Lei são PROIBIDOS de assinar projetos, segundo a resolução do CONFEA"
> 
> 
> 
> *

----------


## emilidani

dimarcio, eu entendi toda a lei!!! e insisto que tecnicos em eletronica, telecomunicaçoes ou eletricos NÃO podem assinar projetos perante ANATEL ou Companhias Eletricas. Esse é o tema estava sendo debatido.

----------


## dmarcio

Exatamente!!! Mas que fique bem claro que tal negativa se dá por conta de uma resolução revogada, somado ao fato de muitos profissionais (como eu) não desejarem comprar essa briga com o CONFEA através da justiça, já que a Lei é bastante objetiva a respeito deste assunto.

Antes dessa resolução ser revogada andei questionando oficialmente o CREA através de ofícios protocolados na inspetoria sobre entendimento a respeito das atribuições, e nas respostas informaram somente o que eu poderia fazer, deixando de responder o que eu não poderia fazer, obviamente pra não contradizerem a Lei. Na época fui procurado pelo jurídico do Sindicado dos Técnicos que informaram apoio caso eu tivesse disposto a entrar com uma representação contra o CREA, que o corpo jurídico do sindicato estaria a minha disposição, etc... Confesso que faltou coragem, e não me arrependo, afinal uma andorinha não faz verão, e sinceramente não faz falta a autorização para assinar projetos...





> dimarcio, eu entendi toda a lei!!! e insisto que tecnicos em eletronica, telecomunicaçoes ou eletricos NÃO podem assinar projetos perante ANATEL ou Companhias Eletricas. Esse é o tema estava sendo debatido.

----------

